# Sigh Very disappointed! "Rattling" 2019 Tiguan SEL-P R line with 4 motion



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

so my 2018 Tiguan SEL-P has rattling issue. WV was forced by BBB to replace the car for me so i added $2200 asked for a 2019 Tiguan SEL-P R line with 4 motion. I was told my vehicle wont be deliver till Feb 2019 while i found the same one i requested in dealership, but they wont give it to me and said they cant give me inventory vehicle....... So i did a test drive on 2019 Tiguan SEL-P R line with 4 motion NOTING is changed!!! 

The rattling is still there but in the new spot i was told by the master tech the rattling sounds like coming from seatbelt adjuster spring but the noise isnt load but if i pay attention i can still hear it. And he said if that is coming from selt belt adjuster there is noting that they can do to fix!

The original B piller ratting seen to be solved i cant hear it, only that little sounds coming from the adjuster i guess? 

The rattling from the door is still there too the same master tech told me because this car has no soft padding between metal and plastic that why it makes noise over rough road. 

The engine lag is still there Same as 2018


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

1054521247 said:


> so my 2018 Tiguan SEL-P has rattling issue. WV was forced by BBB to replace the car for me so i added $2200 asked for a 2019 Tiguan SEL-P R line with 4 motion. I was told my vehicle wont be deliver till Feb 2019 while i found the same one i requested in dealership, but they wont give it to me and said they cant give me inventory vehicle....... So i did a test drive on 2019 Tiguan SEL-P R line with 4 motion NOTING is changed!!!
> 
> The rattling is still there but in the new spot i was told by the master tech the rattling sounds like coming from seatbelt adjuster spring but the noise isnt load but if i pay attention i can still hear it. And he said if that is coming from selt belt adjuster there is noting that they can do to fix!
> 
> ...


you expected a little too much from tiguan. added $2200 wow :screwy:


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

1054521247 said:


> WV was forced by BBB to replace the car for me


The BBB can not "force" VW to give you a new vehicle. they have no authority to do that. The BBB is just a glorified arbitrator. 

Cindy


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Some people must have some bad OCD. 

Turn the music up. Get over it. Buy a Honda. Just a few solutions.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

jimothy cricket said:


> Some people must have some bad OCD.
> 
> Turn the music up. Get over it. Buy a Honda. Just a few solutions.


nothing is perfect buy you can make is better. life is short. Do not make your self uncomfortable.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

It must be only higher trim levels. My 08/17 build Tiguan SE without the sunroof is so quiet you can hear a pin drop. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> It must be only higher trim levels. My 08/17 build Tiguan SE without the sunroof is so quiet you can hear a pin drop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


that is what we are looking for. Is it really hard to get? I really do not understand many other people here. Why ask people keep living with it.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

D3Audi said:


> It must be only higher trim levels. My 08/17 build Tiguan SE without the sunroof is so quiet you can hear a pin drop.


Same here. No rattles, no squeaks, no leaks, no problems, etc.
My build date is 8/24/17, did you get fog lights too? I did.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

jimothy cricket said:


> Some people must have some bad OCD.


Yeah, no kidding. One guy was complaining about the interior plastic creaking from expansion and contraction due to the changing temperatures! Some of these people won't be happy until VW figures out how to defy the laws of physics.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Same here. No rattles, no squeaks, no leaks, no problems, etc.
> My build date is 8/24/17, did you get fog lights too? I did.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


Yep mine has fog lights. My grandma also has a 2018 Tiguan 07/17 build. Has fog lights also. Disappointing that they got rid of them on lower trim levels. I really find the cornering lights handy! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

VW2667 said:


> Yeah, no kidding. One guy was complaining about the interior plastic creaking from expansion and contraction due to the changing temperatures! Some of these people won't be happy until VW figures out how to defy the laws of physics.


lol


----------



## aleksl (Oct 16, 2002)

jimothy cricket said:


> Some people must have some bad OCD.
> 
> Turn the music up. Get over it. Buy a Honda. Just a few solutions.



I got rid of a 4 month old Honda because it rattled last year haha. Can't stand rattles on a new car.


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

SEL with an 08/18 build date and 4k miles no rattles so far. Everything seems very well put together and I've had no issues that are complaint-worthy as of yet.


Watch...it will start rattling on my way home this evening :laugh:


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

jimothy cricket said:


> Some people must have some bad OCD.
> 
> Turn the music up. Get over it. Buy a Honda. Just a few solutions.



BRO OCD????? listen to this repaired twice. 





tell me again you can cover that up with music ??? tell me!


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh well my 2019 tiguan its rattling louder than 2018! 

https://youtu.be/avtEjO3JMcE


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

No rattles here.


----------



## Crappie man (Nov 22, 2018)

i understand and hate rattles. I usually get new vehicle every 2 yrs about 65k miles and no matter the brand for most part they all have some and usually get them worked out. I been in trucks last 30 yrs and last 8 been all mid sized. I just got my 19 sel r last Saturday and so far but only a week it is so much better than all my trucks have been. OP i hope u get it fixed.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

1054521247 said:


> BRO OCD????? listen to this repaired twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear road noise. Some rattling in the very beginning which sounds to me like normal sounds from a vehicle going down the road. 

Chill.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

rkfast said:


> I hear road noise. Some rattling in the very beginning which sounds to me like normal sounds from a vehicle going down the road.
> 
> Chill.


i was going 20-35mph. it gets louder when i speed up. but i was very sleepy that night thats why i didn't go fast.


----------

